# Bridgeport bench top mill?



## sanddan (Feb 10, 2017)

I just saw this Bridgeport listed on CL. Looks to be a small version, only 1/4 HP. Thought it might be interesting for the members.

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/5996763535.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 10, 2017)

That is an old and unknown to me horizontal milling machine, with a vintage Bridgeport head grafted on to it, perhaps a "M" or "H" head.

Edit:  On second look, that is probably an older and smaller head than a M or H head.  Probably a real antique.

Second edit:  The BP head does not have a movable quill, so someone has added a mechanism for lowering the entire head instead.  Check back if you remain interested in it and we will talk you out of it...  8^)


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 10, 2017)

That's an interesting old machine.


----------



## sanddan (Feb 11, 2017)

I thought it was interesting, not something I'd buy. LOL


----------



## Quattroclick (Feb 11, 2017)

Glad it's far away from me.  It is exactly the kind of thing that I might buy before I came to my senses.


----------

